# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Những hàng bún đậu mắm tôm ngon tại Sài Gòn - Quán ăn ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

*Phong trào người người mở quán, nhà nhà mở quán bún đậu mắm tôm đã khiến Sài Gòn như sắp “nghẹt thở” vì món ăn gốc Bắc tuyệt vời này.*

*Bún đậu đường Cống Quỳnh*

Đầu tiên có thể kể đến là quán bún đậu của một cô người mẫu nổi tiếng (trên đường Cống Quỳnh – Quận 1). Đây có thể được xem là quán bún đậu mắm tôm đầu tiên ở Sài Gòn và được ủng hộ rầm rộ nhất trong thời gian khai sơ đó. Theo đánh giá chung thì thức ăn của quán tạm ổn, chủ quán đồng thời cũng là đầu bếp chính, kiêm phục vụ và thu tiền khá nhiệt tình. Tuy nhiên, ngoài những điểm cộng đó thì không gian rất chật hẹp nên quán khá nóng. Đi ăn vào giờ trưa ở đây có lẽ hơi "cực hình".



Đậu làm nóng tại chỗ, chiên giòn vỏ ngoài, mềm và béo bên trong.



Chả cốm Hà Nội thơm phức mùi cốm.



Thịt chân giò luộc.



Mắm tôm.
*Bún đậu đường Hồng Hà*

Quán thứ hai “ghi danh” trong lòng "người yêu bún đậu" có lẽ là quán “siêu sang” gần sân bay, trên đường Hồng Hà (quận Tân Bình). Đây là quán đầu tiên bán bún đậu mắm tôm trong phòng lạnh. Được biết chủ quán là một nhóm bạn làm tiếp viên hàng không nên rất “chịu chơi”. Quán được đầu tư điều hòa công suất lớn, chu đáo đến mức để sẵn nước hoa “xịn” trên kệ cho khách sử dụng trước khi ra khỏi tiệm (vì sợ bám mùi thức ăn), toàn bộ nguồn thực phẩm đều được “xách tay” từ Hà Nội vào để bảo đảm giữ nguyên hương vị. Quán này có nhiều người nổi tiếng đến ăn. Điểm trừ duy nhất là muốn ăn phải bạn đặt bàn trước, nếu không muốn đứng đợi ngoài cửa cả giờ đồng hồ cho việc chờ chỗ ngồi.



Nem chua rán.
*Bún đậu đường Lương Hữu Khánh*

Quán thứ ba là một quán nằm trên đường Lương Hữu Khánh (hẻm cạnh bệnh viện Từ Dũ). Nơi đây được đánh giá là quán bún đậu mắm tôm rộng rãi nhất hiện nay. Dù không có máy lạnh nhưng vẫn khá thoáng nhờ chủ quán không quá tham mà kê nhiều bàn ghế. Ngồi ăn buổi trưa vẫn rất thoải mái dù khách đông và luôn kín chỗ. Ưu điểm nữa, quán có quầy làm đậu tại chỗ (tuy nhiên đậu ở đây hơi khô so với những nơi khác). Quán có món phèo non chiên giòn ăn khá ngon và lạ. Đặc biệt có khuyến mãi kẹo cao su ăn lúc tính tiền.



Bánh gối 30.000 đồng/phần.



Phở cuốn.



Cả 2 món trên đều ăn cùng với nước mắm chua ngọt.
*Bún đậu đường Trần Quang Diệu*

Một quán mới mở khác mà nhiều người đánh giá "tạm được" là quán trên đường Trần Quang Diệu (quận 3). Quán di một mẫu nam mở ra nên đến đây ăn, khách thường được gặp nhiều người trong giới nghệ sĩ. Quán nhỏ nhưng có lầu rộng rãi và gắn hệ thống máy lạnh nên cũng rất thoải mái. Ngoài bún đậu mắm tôm, quán có bánh gối cùng nem rán cũng rất ngon. Tuy nhiên, món phở cuốn thì lại không được chuẩn cho lắm vì bị độn nhiều rau và vỏ phở quá dày hơn mức bình thường.

Có một đặc điểm của các quán bún đậu mắm tôm hiện nay là các món phụ bán kèm như: bún đậu chuối ốc và bún giả cầy đều chưa được ngon. Kiểu như bán kèm thay đổi cho phong phú thực đơn chứ không thật sự xuất sắc được như món ăn chính gốc. Giá trung bình của các quán đều ở mức 25.000 – 30.000 đồng/phần bún đậu, 50.000 – 55.000 đồng/phần thập cẩm (bún, đậu, thịt bắp hoặc thịt đùi luộc, chả cốm…), nước sấu và mơ đều ở tầm giá 12.000  – 15.000 đồng/ly.



Menu giá của các quán gần như ngang nhau.



Nước mơ.



Nước sấu.



Tào phớ.



Bún ốc đậu.

Theo zing

Cùng khám phá *quán ăn ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an o Sai Gon*

----------


## lovetravel

ẹc! nhìn ngon hết ý

----------


## littlegirl

thèm ăn bún đậu quá đi mất

----------


## littlelove

quá tuyệt vời  :love struck:

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn ngon và hấp dẫn quá. Hôm nào dỗi phải đi thưởng thức mới được.

----------


## missan

Ui nhìn mấy món này thèm nhỏ cả nước miếng ra rùi.

----------


## dung89

Sài Gòn cũng có bún đậu mắm tôm sao ta

----------

